# UIL - UIL Energy



## System (22 September 2014)

UIL Energy Limited (UIL) has assembled a portfolio of prospective early stage conventional and unconventional oil and gas exploration permits in Western Australia. 

The Company is looking to expand its current portfolio by targeting high potential opportunities within Australia.

http://uilenergy.com.au


----------



## System (7 January 2019)

On January 2nd, 2019, UIL Energy Limited (UIL) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, being the 3rd business day following the date on which UIL's securities were suspended pursuant to Listing Rule 17.4, following compulsory acquisition of the Company's securities by Strike Energy Limited under its takeover offer announced on 22 October 2018.


----------

